# baffi brindisi e slavi



## egaleo

Pasolini, in una sua poesia, scrive: "I magnaaccia , attorno, a frotte, / gonfi e sbattuti coi loro baffi / brindisi o slavi, sono / capi, reggenti ..... Non riesco a capire il significato di queste strofe e specialmente questi "baffi brindisi e slavi", che cosa sono?


----------



## Akire72

Do una mia interpretazione: I magnaccia (cioè coloro che gestiscono le prostitute) stanno intorno a loro (le prostitute) e sono gonfi e stanchi, hanno i baffi e bevono (fanno brindisi), ovvero sono slavi, sono capi, sono reggenti...
Aspetta anche l'opinione di qualcun altro! Non sono molto pratica di Pasolini.


----------



## violadaprile

Dico la mia, a braccio dato che non ho altri elementi.

_I magnaccia, intorno a frotte (in piccole folle), con i loro baffi e i volti gonfi e sbattuti, siano essi pugliesi o slavi molisani, sono i capi reggenti.

_Dal titolo del topic sembra che "baffi brindisi" possa essere una espressione unica, che però non ha senso.
_
-coi loro baffi_ sta in piedi da solo ed è meramente descrittivo
-volendo ricostruire le correlazioni, anche "brindisi" da solo mi pare senza senso
-_brindisi o slavi_ invece ne ha, mi sembra più logico che _brindisi_ (abitanti di Brindisi e dintorni e non "ubriaconi", non giustificato da niente) sia correlato a _slavi _(slavi molisani), e rappresenti etnie dell'Italia sudorientale.

E questo secondo me è possibile se si pensa che sulla costa orientale dell'Italia c'erano, e ci sono, nutrite colonie slave
http://www.mundimitar.it/aldo_simonetti/aldo_simonetti_01.htm

D'altro canto pensiamo anche all'epoca in cui scriveva Pasolini.
La Jugoslavia faceva parte del blocco est e l'emigrazione di slavi, allora pressoché impossibile, era a quel tempo frutto di uno stillicidio nei secoli. L'emigrazione di massa è cominciata molto dopo, con l'apertura delle frontiere e soprattutto con la disgregazione dei blocchi.

Mi pare di poter dire con qualche certezza che ai tempi di Pasolini il monopolio del racket della prostituzione non fosse per così dire "in mano agli slavi" intesi come clan, come gruppi moderni di tipo mafioso.
E la presenza di più etnie giustificherebbe anche i "volti sbattuti e gonfi", plausibili in gruppi in possibile conflitto 

Però questo è solo il mio pensiero.


----------



## cercolumi

Hai dato perfetta forma a quella che era la mia idea. Condivido in toto.


----------



## Akire72

Può essere come dici tu Viola, ma ci sono delle cose che non mi convincono: perché mettere brindisi invece di brindisini, se intendeva i pugliesi di quella zona? E perché chiamare slavi dei molisani di etnia slava? 
Non mi so rispondere, se non adducendo alla licenza poetica.
Ho fatto una piccola ricerca e pare che proprio a Brindisi ci sia stata una forte immigrazione di slavi in passato.
Ci vorrebbe un prof. di letteratura italiana che ci desse una mano...


----------



## violadaprile

Si tratta, per entrambi i termini, di una figura retorica che si chiama *metonimia*.

Consiste nella sostituzione di un termine con un altro, con cui è in rapporto: la causa per l'effetto, l'effetto per la causa, la materia per l'oggetto, il contenente per il contenuto, lo strumento al posto della persona, l'astratto per il concreto, il concreto per l'astratto, il simbolo per la cosa simbolizzata.

_"ma per le vie del borgo
dal ribollir de' tini
va l'aspro odor de i vini
l'anime a rallegrar"
(Carducci, San Martino)
_Ovviamente non sono i tini che ribollono ma il mosto.

Oppure se vuoi, più in particolare, una *sineddoche*.

Affine alla metonimia (a chi interessasse, è accentata: "metonimìa") consiste nello spostare il significato che abbia col primo un rapporto di quantità. Per molti studiosi non esiste differenza fra le due figure retoriche.
Si ha quando si usa: la parte per il tutto, il tutto per la parte, il genere per la specie, la specie per il genere, il singolare per il plurale, il plurale per il singolare.

"Sotto l'ali dormono i nidi,
come gli occhi sotto le ciglia.
(Pascoli, Il gelsomino notturno)
Tra parentesi, "come gli occhi sotto le ciglia" è un'altra figura retorica che si chiama *similitudine*.


Perchè? Perché Pasolini è un poeta e spesso usa figure retoriche. Perché "molisani di etnia slava" è una espressione orrenda e poco ha a che vedere con la poesia. Perché non possiamo condire via qualunque forma di espressione poetica come una "licenza poetica", che si può propriamente usare solo quando ci si trova di fronte a un "errore" grammaticale voluto dall'autore.

Altrimenti in pratica tutta la poesia sarebbe solo un'enorme montagna di "licenze poetiche".

PS Per la nozione di slavi-italiani, più che altro ci vorrebbe uno storico. Ma fidati! 
Se per le risposte vuoi solo professori di italiano, possiamo andare a casa tutti (o quasi)


----------



## Akire72

Alzo le mani e mi fido... ciecamente!


----------



## violadaprile

No no no, ciecamente mai!! 
E infatti, visto il tuo post sugli slavi pugliesi, rettifico.

Molto probabilmente Pasolini, vista la coesistenza territoriale, voleva fare una distinzione di etnia, rimarcando come le due fazioni si dovessero spartire il territorio e fossero in conflitto.
Vedi che avevo ragione che ci voleva uno storico? 

Quindi diventa:
_
I magnaccia, intorno a frotte (in piccole folle), con i loro baffi e i volti gonfi e sbattuti, siano essi pugliesi (autoctoni) o pugliesi di origine slava, sono i capi reggenti.

 _


----------



## Akire72

Aaaaaaah! Grande Viola! Ora tutto ha più senso!  Ci è voluto un po' ma ce l'abbiamo fatta, anche senza il prof d'italiano!


----------



## violadaprile

In realtà, in questa nuova luce che hai dato, possiamo anche lasciare "brindisi" come metonimia unica e non doppia.
È una bella descrizione visiva, non dimentichiamo che Pasolini era anche regista.

Mi porta alla mente un'immagine concreta e chiara di una periferia, magari proprio di Brindisi, i fuochi notturni sulla strada, le prostitute accanto ai fuochi e dietro, nell'ombra, torme di sfruttatori litigiosi.
Mi piace


----------



## Akire72

Sì. Anche un artista piuttosto poliedrico e complesso direi. In realtà la poesia fa parte di un'opera più ampia "La religione del mio tempo" del suo periodo romano, un'opera di ampio respiro, quindi forse ha preso proprio Brindisi come esempio di perifria degradata. Questo link è interessante per chi volesse approfondire.


----------



## egaleo

E se i "baffi brindisi" e i "baffi slavi" fossero tipi di baffi? Badate bene che dopo la parola "baffi" non c'è la virgola. Cito una traduzione in inglese che ho trovato nell' Internet: "The pimps are swarming around / bloated and beat / with their Brindisi or Slavic moustaches / are leaders, rulers..."


----------



## Akire72

Qui addirittura si parla di "baffi *brindisini *o slavi". Il significato comunque non cambia, significa che questi magnaccia erano o brindisini o slavi. Potrebbero essere slavi veri (essendo Brindisi un porto di mare era più facile che vi approdassero dalla Jugoslavia) oppure di etnia slava. NOn credo che ci sia un modo di portare baffi tipico di Brindis e degli slavi.


----------



## violadaprile

No Egaleo, ti chiedo scusa. Concordo con Akire.
Non puoi partire da una traduzione per interpretare un testo.

Semmai il contrario, prima interpreti e poi traduci.
E qui il traduttore non dà conto del proprio uso delle parole.

E la virgola, coincidendo con una cesura del verso, poteva benissimo essere omessa.

 PS Akire, non me ce li vedo gli slavi a fare i 'pendolari del sesso'


----------



## egaleo

Citando il brano in inglese non è che io abbia voluto interpretare la poesia di Pasolini partendo da  una traduzione. Ho voluto piuttosto sapere come la pensano anche gli altri su questo punto specifico, che è davvero difficile da interpretare. Quanto alla virgola, essa manca in tutte le edizioni del poema che ho potuto trovare sull' Internet.
Comunque sia, io vi ringrazio tutt' e due per il vostro prezioso aiuto.


----------



## violadaprile

Per la virgola non ho detto che sia un errore di stampa, ho detto che già la cesura del verso segna una pausa (il verso finisce e va a capo, questa è una cesura, sia in musica sia in metrica poetica, anche latina e greca).

Per la traduzione, capisco 
Ma non abbiamo qui il traduttore e non sappiamo cosa sapesse e cosa gli sia passato per la mente. Il testo è oggettivamente difficile.
La versione che abbiamo ricostruito sembrerebbe logica.
Ma se qualcuno trova di meglio, ben venga!


----------

